# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Φουκουσίμα

## jimnikaia

*Τα εγκαταλελειμμένα ζώα της Φουκουσίμα                                           * 

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι του Yasusuke Ota, ο οποίος επισκέφθηκε τη  Φουκουσίμα μαζί με μερικούς εθελοντές μερικές εβδομάδες μετά την  καταστροφή για να δώσει στα παρατημένα ζώα της περιοχής τροφή και νερό.  Οι σκηνές φρίκης τον έκαναν να επιστρέψει για να φωτογραφίσει, 18 μήνες  μετά, τα ζώα που κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν: «Αυτή η πτυχή της τραγωδίας  για κάποιο λόγο δεν αναφέρθηκε από τα ιαπωνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης και η  αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν δόθηκε βοήθεια σ’ αυτά τα ζώα, ακόμα και μετά από  ενάμιση χρόνο. Παρακαλώ μην αποστρέφετε τα μάτια σας από την  πραγματικότητα»  [Επιμέλεια: Λένα Φουτσιτζή]                                                                         






Ένας κτηνίατρος λέει την άποψή του για την επικίνδυνη ζώνη:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkK7c...layer_embedded

----------


## geog87

συγκλονιστικο!!!περα απο ολα τα ανρητικα περι πυρηνικης ενεργειας κλπ...κλπ...αυτα τα ζωα εχοντας το ενστικο της επιβιωσης τα καταφεραν!!!λογικα θα ειναι μολυσμενα...αλλα τα καταφεραν!

----------


## jimnikaia

λογικα φοβουμενοι την μολυνση που θα ειχανε τα αφησανε στην τυχη τους και πλεον πιστευω οτι δεν μπορεις να τα κανεις τιποτα απολυτος

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σαι καλα για το αρθρο Δημητρη!!!! Συγκλονηστικο!!!!!!!!*

----------


## COMASCO

απιστευτο αρθρο!!

----------


## jimnikaia

για να μην ανοιξω αλλο θεμα μια που ειναι για το ιδιο μερος
*Τα σκυλιά της Φουκουσίμα πάσχουν από μετατραυματικό σοκ*       			  Μία νέα μελέτη  δημοσιεύτηκε στο τελευταίο τεύχος του βρετανικού επιστημονικού  περιοδικού Scientific Reports σύμφωνα με την οποία τα κατοικίδια σκυλιά  τα οποία έζησαν τον σεισμό του 2011 στην επαρχία της Φουκουσίμα της  Ιαπωνίας και στη συνέχεια περιπλανήθηκαν αδέσποτα, πάσχουν από  μετατραυματικό σοκ, ακόμα και τώρα, ενάμιση χρόνο μετά.
 Στην έρευνα που έγινε, στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος επανένταξης των  σκύλων, από ομάδα του πανεπιστημίου του Azabu της Ιαπωνίας, μελετήθηκε η  συμπεριφορά εγκαταλελειμμένων ζώων τα οποία έχασαν τον ιδιοκτήτη τους  στο καταστροφικό τσουνάμι και στο πυρηνικό ατύχημα που ακολούθησε το  2011, με άλλα ζώα, τα οποία είχαν εγκαταλειφθεί το 2009 και το 2010,  πριν τον σεισμό.  Όπως φάνηκε, τα σκυλιά τα οποία επέζησαν της  Φουκουσίμα είχαν επίπεδα κορτιζόλης, της ορμόνης του στρες, 5 με 10  φορές υψηλότερα από εκείνα των άλλων αδέσποτων. 
 Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές, «όπως και με τους ανθρώπους, το ίδιο και  στα ζώα συντροφιάς, η περίοδος των ψυχολογικών επιπτώσεων από μεγάλες  καταστροφές, έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια».
 Τα σκυλιά της Φουκουσίμα, σε σχέση με τα άλλα, άλλης περιοχής, ήταν  λιγότερα επιθετικά σε άγνωστους ανθρώπους αλλά λιγότερο εκδηλωτικά σε  εκείνους που τα φρόντιζαν με αγάπη στη διάρκεια του προγράμματος, καθώς  και πιο δύσκολα στην εκπαίδευσή τους. Συμπεριφορά που βελτιώθηκε αλλά  όχι πολύ, μέσα στις 10 εβδομάδες της διάρκειας του προγράμματος.
 Όλα τα ζώα, μετά το τέλος της έρευνας, υιοθετήθηκαν από καινούργιους ιδιοκτήτες.
 Περισσότερα από ένα εκατομμύριο κατοικίδια ζώα βρέθηκαν  εγκαταλελειμμένα μετά το τσουνάμι. Οι φιλοζωικές οργανώσεις αμέσως είχαν  επιδοθεί σε εκστρατεία διάσωσης και περισυλλογής των ζώων, αλλά ένα  μήνα μόνο μετά την καταστροφή οι Ιαπωνικές αρχές εξέδωσαν ανακοίνωση η  οποία απαγόρευε τη διάσωση και τάισμα των αδέσποτων ζώων, προωθώντας τη  λύση της λιμοκτονίας τους μια και ο ηθικός τους κώδικας θεωρεί την  ευθανασία ατιμωτική!
 Στην «ευθανασία» προχώρησαν οι αρχές μόνο στα μεγάλα ζώα που είχαν  απομείνει από την καταστροφή, όπως άλογα και βοοειδή. Όπως κατήγγειλαν  φιλοζωικές οργανώσεις, στα ζώα γίνονταν ενέσεις με απολυμαντικό οι  οποίες επέφεραν θάνατο μαρτυρικό – και καθόλου «ευ»θανασία.

----------


## melios

αληθεια Συγκλονηστικο

----------

